# 2007 Q7 base carrier bars



## tototisha (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.audi-collection.com...&lcat=
Hello,
I recently traded my Q7 and purchased TTS. I have Q7 base carrier and am looking to sell. I bought it 2 years ago and used it for carrying my bike. No missing parts and great shape. I'm looking to sell it for $200 plus shipping or best offer.
Thanks


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Q7 base carrier bars (tototisha)*

Are these still available? I am interested if they are. Any idea what shipping would be to 55418?


----------



## mm44 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Q7 base carrier bars (tototisha)*

If still available, I am interested in purchasing the Q7 base bars ASAP.
Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## tototisha (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Q7 base carrier bars (mm44)*

please, e-mail me [email protected]
Thanks


----------

